# Logitech/Harmony Rechargeable Battery Life



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi, I have an 890 and I am getting more and more frequent lockups and I suspect it is the battery. Has anyone had to replace their battery yet? I would expect it to last 3 years or so, but I'm thinking it needs it now after a little over a year.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have used my Harmon Kardon TC-30 (an OEM Harmony) every day since June 2006 and it's still going strong. It an Li-ion rechargeable battery, and I dock the remote every time it's not being used. So ... just under 2 years and no worries from me.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Assuming you've tried updating the remote's firmware and that didn't solve your problem, I'd assume it would be the battery, too. Yes, a little over a year is too soon for the battery to die but a little less than two years is not. You're only on one leg of the bell curve, not off of it. Get a battery.

Checking into this, you almost have to go to Logitech's website and get theirs. A Nokia BLB-2 battery is the same size and should work as a replacement but people have reported charging problems with them. (Yet, you can get that battery for under $4 on ebay where Harmony charges $30 for theirs. The $4 battery would be $11 with shipping, but still cheap. It depends on how risk avoidant you are.)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Gents! I do put it on the charger after it is being used. Oddly, this is where I notice the issue, when I pick it up off the dock, it is usually locked up when I pick it up. Removing and reinstalling the battery is the only way to get it unstuck. This doesn't happen a lot, but I am noticing it becoming more frequent.

I had expected the same kind of performance you've described, but anticipated three years. Mrs. Smiddy got it for me for Christmas in 2006 so it may be time (albeit early).

I looked on Harmony's (Logitech's) site and saw their price. I didn't consider any other options for batteries. I will research the 3rd party battery and see what the share of problems versus non-problems are on the web to see if it is too risky. $30 versus $11, if it lasts a year I can get one every year and beat the cost driven by the Logitech site.

When I can control the risk, I'm not too avoidant. When it is out of my hands, I tend to be cautious.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen them for sale on Ebay too.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Thanks Gents! I do put it on the charger after it is being used. Oddly, this is where I notice the issue, when I pick it up off the dock, it is usually locked up when I pick it up. Removing and reinstalling the battery is the only way to get it unstuck. This doesn't happen a lot, but I am noticing it becoming more frequent.
> 
> I had expected the same kind of performance you've described, but anticipated three years. Mrs. Smiddy got it for me for Christmas in 2006 so it may be time (albeit early).
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have the 890 and observe this same activity - delays when you first pick up the remote off of the cradle. Sometimes it may take 15 seconds for the remote to wake up and start to respond. However, I know my battery is OK as I leave it laying around for several days to a week or two without recharge and have never had an operating problem during actual use. That is, after the remote wake up (up to 15 seconds or so) the remote functions flawlessly - I typically put the remote back on the cradle when I notice the battery level is at one or two bars (out of three). My remote is almost two years old.

Also, while the batteries will age, reducing its ability to hold a full charge, I don't believe the Lithium-Ion based battery technology is subject to 'memory' as older technologies, so no need to keep the battery constantly charged - Any battery experts present?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

PatentBoy said:


> Interesting, I have the 890 and observe this same activity - delays when you first pick up the remote off of the cradle. Sometimes it may take 15 seconds for the remote to wake up and start to respond. However, I know my battery is OK as I leave it laying around for several days to a week or two without recharge and have never had an operating problem during actual use. That is, after the remote wake up (up to 15 seconds or so) the remote functions flawlessly - I typically put the remote back on the cradle when I notice the battery level is at one or two bars (out of three). My remote is almost two years old.
> 
> Also, while the batteries will age, reducing its ability to hold a full charge, I don't believe the Lithium-Ion based battery technology is subject to 'memory' as older technologies, so no need to keep the battery constantly charged - Any battery experts present?


Thanks, this is exactly what I am experiencing when I take it from the cradle.

Yes, the LI batteries will not produce a memory. So your usage of drain or not to key them fully charged is not needed. I do however keep mine on the cradle when not in use. I will try it until it drains some to see if there is a difference however, considering your useage pattern.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I called Logitech with a similar problem. They told me to fold a piece of paper a few times and place at the opposite ends of the battery contacts to add pressure to the connectors. What was happening was the battery was losing contact with the connectors. By applying additional pressure I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

davidord said:


> I called Logitech with a similar problem. They told me to fold a piece of paper a few times and place at the opposite ends of the battery contacts to add pressure to the connectors. What was happening was the battery was losing contact with the connectors. By applying additional pressure I haven't had any problems since.


They had me do this too with my 880 a couple of years ago, but that was because it wasn't getting a charge while in the cradle, not because it was "staying asleep"


----------

